# Need open mic song suggestions!



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey guitar nuts, I have been playing some open mics latley and I could use some new song suggestions to open up my set list, this is open mic with just me and a acoustic guitar sometimes the host will play slide (absolutely amazingley) along with me! So keep that in mind for your suggestions
My current list is diverse but fairly small and not to complicated, it consists of-

Blue on black
Six days on the road
Drivin wheel
Going down
Hurt
House of the rising sun
Ol red

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just for visual reference and because everyone likes pictures this is me shortly after I got my new guitar (me on the left with the cutaway)


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

There are a lot of great Bob Dylan songs for a singer with a guitar. Everyone recognizes Hank Williams songs. They have some great lyrics and they sound good with just a guitar.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a big fan of The Band's songs. If you're looking for something a bit more contemporary, Jason Isbell is a popular choice at our local open mics.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Learn some Tom Waits tunes. 

Picture In A Frame from Mule Variations is easy, and really touching.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

John Prine, Roly Salley, Steve Goodman, Steve Earl, Stan Rogers, Murray McLaughlan, Lightfoot, Kristofferson, Hip, Ron Hynes, arrange some Springsteen and Fogerty, and The Band...always The Band ;-)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I always get a good reaction from Vince Gill's One More Last Chance


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

I like strumming Deep Purple's Anyone's Daughter on acoustic.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Chris Cornell - All night thing
Bob Marley - Could you be loved


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Tragically Hip - Boots and Hearts
Bob Marley - Redemption song
ZZ Top - Dust my broom
David Lindley/El Rayo X - Your Old Lady


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Look for songs that people might not expect - I have a friend who does a killer version of You Don't Know What It's Like by the Bee Gees, another friend does a fun acoustic version of Duran Duran's Hungry Like The Wolf, and I've heard a wonderful, gritty, version of Billie Jean by Michael Jackson.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

What are songs that _you_ like? Even if they're electric and/or harder -- acoustify them yourself with your own take on the song/s!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

Obscure, eh!?
Seasons in the Sun - Terry Jacks
Follow your Daughter Home - Guess Who
Lime in the Coconut - Harry Nilsson
Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin
Welcome Back - John Sebastian
My Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry
American Pie - Don McClean (if you can remember the verses)
The ladies will love you if you play 'Brown Eyed Girl'.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Audioslave - I Am the Highway
STP - Interstate Love Song

I kinda like what you're doin' already.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! I've picked two that were listed here and I will try them out, and see how they go over!


----------

